# 2wd/4wd light flashing



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ok when i turn on the bike and start riding its not flashing, but after like 3 mins of riding it starts flashing, but it switchs from 2wd to 4wd but sometimes it gets stuck and will stay in 4wd. any suggestions??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8622


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8622


 
is there a way to reset it since everything is working just the light keeps switching?


----------

